
SimpleSVG: Load icons on demand instead of entire glyph fonts - lioeters
https://github.com/simplesvg/simple-svg
======
lioeters
I like the idea of loading only the icons used on a page.

After digging around, I see that it's a framework composed of a client-side
library and a server [0] that returns requested icons in JSON. The icon
collection is its own repo [1], which looks useful in itself. And an icon
finder [2] to browse/search a collection of over 20,000 available icons.

[0] [https://github.com/simplesvg/website-
icons.js](https://github.com/simplesvg/website-icons.js)

[1] [https://github.com/simplesvg/icons](https://github.com/simplesvg/icons)

[2]
[https://simplesvg.com/test/search.html](https://simplesvg.com/test/search.html)

